# paternidad: solo de hombres o ambos padres



## SebastianPGCE

¡Hola a todo!

Este es un juego de palabras al que llegué por una traducción en que se me corrige "paternidad" del inglés "parenting", por ser solo la labor de los *hombres *que crían a sus hijos. Para mí y según la RAE, "paternidad" (cualidad de *padre*) comprende a ambos sexos. ¿Qué dicen ustedes?

Saludos y gracias desde ya.

Seb
Traduce


----------



## ShiroiMoroz

Paternidad según la RAE, es la cualidad de padre. Esto se refiere al progenitor exclusivamente masculino. 
Ya hablando del inglés (y me disculpo por ser este un foro dedicado exclusivamente al español) "parenting" es lo concerniente a los padres (es decir a ambos, masculino y femenino). Parenting es un término neutro.

Paternidad = exclusivamente masculino en lengua española. Tendrá su explicación cultural, con raíces biológicas, puesto que la paternidad es la única que puede debatirse, más no la maternidad que es indiscutible.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sin embargo, el Diccionario de Uso de M. Seco recoge:



> *paternidad.*
> b) _Referido a la pareja_. Condición de padres.



En ese sentido se habla de _paternidad responsable_, por ejemplo: incluyendo al padre y la madre.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

"Paternidad" puede usarse como término genérico para referirse a ambos padres.
Punto pelota.
(Ahora viene el escuadrón de lo políticamente correcto a decirme que hay que hablar de padres y madres, paternidades y maternidades, y así ad vomitum)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Namarne

SebastianPGCE said:


> Para mí y según que la RAE, "paternidad" (cualidad de *padre*), comprende a ambos sexos. ¿Qué dicen ustedes?


Para mí también es así, al menos en muchas ocasiones. 

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> En ese sentido se habla de _paternidad responsable_, por ejemplo: incluyendo al padre y la madre.


 Era el ejemplo que iba a mencionar. Sin embargo, se está volviendo cada vez más común 'paternidad y maternidad responsables' en el discurso de los profesionales de la salud reproductiva. Aun así, creo que se añade 'maternidad' porque a menudo las madres deben asumir solas la gestación y la crianza del niño.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aunque tampoco lo recoja el inefable DRAE, me viene también a la cabeza la idea de *permiso paterno* en las escuelas: un permiso _de los padres_, no sólo del padre.

Un saludo


----------



## ShiroiMoroz

En esto no estoy muy de acuerdo. La RAE estipula lo siguiente: 

*paternidad**.*
 (Del lat. _paternĭtas, -ātis_).
* 1.     * f. Cualidad de padre.


Y es muy claro, que refiriéndose al padre, excluye a la madre. 
"Maternidad" sería entonces el término a emplear con referencia exclusiva a la madre.


----------



## romarsan

Si, maternidad se refiere solo a la madre, pero paternidad se refiere a ambos progenitores.


----------



## ShiroiMoroz

Hablando más contextualmente, y no sólo atendiendo a los dictados de la RAE, las veces que he escuchado o leído la palabra paternidad, siempre fue con referencia al "padre" (no a la madre). En el caso de _paternidad responsable_, se refiere exclusivamente al padre. Especialmente en los países latinoamericanos, se entiende de esa manera, ya que es alto el porcentaje de madres solteras y niños que crecen sin padre. 
Con respecto al _permiso paterno_, por lo menos en mi escuela se llamaba "permiso de los padres". Posiblemente esto varía de acuerdo al país.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, si te quedas un tiempo con nosotros verás que el DRAE se queda corto a menudo en sus definiciones. Por lo pronto, aquí estamos seis nativos, tres españoles y tres americanos, para los cuales *paternidad* incluye a ambos padres en muchos contextos.

Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

ShiroiMoroz said:


> En esto no estoy muy de acuerdo. La RAE estipula lo siguiente:
> *paternidad**.*
> (Del lat. _paternĭtas, -ātis_).
> * 1.     * f. Cualidad de padre.


Nadie discute el significado de _paternidad_, pero _padre _tiene varias acepciones, entre otras: 


> *padre**.*
> * 9.     * m. pl.  El padre y la madre.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Saludos.


----------



## ShiroiMoroz

Disculpa, ¿en cuáles contextos sería? En toda mi vida, como hablante nativa, y tras haber vivido en 3 países de habla hispana, siempre he entendido "paternidad" como exclusiva del género masculino (progenitor masculino), separada de la palabra "maternidad". 
Pero nunca es tarde para aprender algo nuevo.


----------



## swift

romarsan said:


> Si, maternidad se refiere solo a la madre, pero paternidad se refiere a ambos progenitores.


Por amor de Dios, Romarsan, no seas feminista. 

¿El permiso de los padres sólo lo reconocen en las escuelas paraguayas cuando el padre es el que firma? ¿Qué pasa si la madre firma también? ¿Ya no es permiso de los padres?

¿Cuál es el otro americano?


----------



## Lurrezko

El otro americano es quien pregunta, amigo Swift: chileno.

Shiroimoroz, un ejemplo de contexto es el que nos ocupa: cuando se habla de la condición de padres, bien se puede hablar de paternidad. Por ejemplo, como digo, en el término *paternidad responsable*. Te copio el primer enlace que encuentro, de una institución que suele manejar el término con frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

ShiroiMoroz said:


> Disculpa, ¿en cuáles contextos sería?


En frases del tipo: _La paternidad les ha cambiado la vida. 
_Está claro que puedo decir: _Ser padres les ha cambiado la vida_. Pero si elijo el sustantivo, no se me ocurriría decir: _La paternidad le ha cambiado la vida al padre y la maternidad a la madre; por cierto, ambos son pareja_. (Es como muy largo).


----------



## Vampiro

ShiroiMoroz said:


> Hablando más contextualmente, y no sólo atendiendo a los dictados de la RAE, las veces que he escuchado o leído la palabra paternidad, siempre fue con referencia al "padre" (no a la madre). En el caso de _paternidad responsable_, se refiere exclusivamente al padre. *Especialmente en los países latinoamericanos*, se entiende de esa manera, ya que es alto el porcentaje de madres solteras y niños que crecen sin padre.
> Con respecto al _permiso paterno_, por lo menos en mi escuela se llamaba "permiso de los padres". Posiblemente esto varía de acuerdo al país.


"Los países latinoamericanos" es una generalización indecuada.
En Chile no se entiende como dices; y tampoco creo que el porcentaje que mencionas sea particularmente grande en Latinoamérica comparado con otras latitudes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Bueno, pues creo que hay consenso (al cual me uno) en que en ese contexto se refiere tanto al padre como a la madre.


----------



## ShiroiMoroz

Comprendo. Es de acuerdo al contexto. Aunque, me suena muy "akward" hablar así, no se los recomendaría a mis alumnos de español. Aunque sí lo explicaré como aclaratoria. 
@vampiro, en los países en que he vivido ha sido así, gracias a ud. sé que en Chile no es así. Con respecto a lo de las madres solteras, permitame decirle que ud. está equivocado: el índice de madres solteras (y adolescentes) en la región es muy alto. Pero eso no es para discutir aquí, puesto que el tópico del foro es otro. Sin embargo, lo incluí para otorgarle mayor contexto. 
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

ShiroiMoroz said:


> @vampiro, en los países en que he vivido ha sido así, gracias a ud. sé que en Chile no es así. Con respecto a lo de las madres solteras, permitame decirle que ud. está equivocado: el índice de madres solteras (y adolescentes) en la región es muy alto.


¿Equivocado?
Yo no dije que fuera bajo, sólo afirmé que no me parece que sea perticularmente grande en comparación con otras regiones, al menos no como para atribuirle a ese índice el motivo de que un término se entienda o se use de una determinada manera en país alguno.
Ya está dicho por gente de diferentes latitudes (bastante lejanas de Chile, por lo demás): paternidad se usa para ambos padres.
Saludos.
_


----------



## germanbz

Para mí, y dejando el lado el DPC Diccionario de lo Políticamente Correcto, en el uso cotidiano y en absoluto sexista, paternidad puede tanto indicar la paternidad exclusivamente masculina como la genérica de ambos sexos, cuando se refiere a la paternidad compartida de la pareja.

Se puede retorcer estirando de definiciones de diccionario y del a menudo malentendido sentido de la igualdad en lo lingüístico, pero entonces ¿que palabra utilizaríamos para unos padres adoptivos o cualquiera de las múltiples formas de familia que ya son naturales en nuestra sociedad?.

Exactamente el mismo caso sería "*padres*", que viene de "padre" masculino, pero en cuyas acepciones la RAE acepta que padres se refiere a ambos cónyuges. ¿Vale la cosa para *padres *que viene de padre (pater), y no vale la cosa para *paternidad*?. No tendría la cosa mucho sentido.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Más que de criterios, de usos.


----------



## germanbz

Pues no sé, serán criterios, normas, leyes o lo que se quiera. Pero:_ Los progenitores (por padres) del niño se negaron a realizarse una prueba de filiación genética (por evitar paternidad)_ personalmente me parece una insensatez lingüística "de uso". Por supuesto los progenitores ya no se podría utilizar en caso de una adopción por lo que habría que buscar una nueva solución para "padres" y ya tendríamos que tirar del irritante "desdoblamiento". _El padre y la madre...etc..etc..se negaron a realizarse una prueba de paternidad y maternidad respectivamente..._.(Suena bonito, eh)


----------



## Erreconerre

SebastianPGCE said:


> ¡Hola a todo!
> 
> Este es un juego de palabras al que llegué por una traducción en que se me corrige "paternidad" del inglés "parenting", por ser solo la labor de los *hombres *que crían a sus hijos. Para mí y según la RAE, "paternidad" (cualidad de *padre*) comprende a ambos sexos. ¿Qué dicen ustedes?
> 
> 
> Saludos y gracias desde ya.
> 
> Seb
> Traduce




Es cuestión de criterios, nada más. Porque nunca he sabido que a un hombre se le exija una prueba de maternidad, ni que a una mujer se le recomiende comer frutas y verduras para prepararla para la paternidad.


----------



## duvija

Creo que depende del contexto. Pregúntenle a algún abogado qué es paternidad. Sospecho que te larga todo el asunto de obligar al hombre a mantener a los hijos, y no a rajar de la responsabilidad. Dudo que te digan que significa que la madre debe ...   Como de costumbre, el concepto debe aclararse según de qué se hable.
*Y no mezclen 'los padres' que eso sí es general. Paternidad, mmm, no tanto. (Y soy nativa).


----------



## germanbz

duvija said:


> *Y no mezclen 'los padres' que eso sí es general. Paternidad, mmm, no tanto. (Y soy nativa).



Pues la mínima lógica etimológica se nos viene abajo como tengamos que argumentar en defensa de una supuesta igualdad en lo lingüístico, que "padres" es "correcto" en lo semántico y en lo ideológico, pero en cambio "paternidad" es discriminatorio.


----------



## duvija

Disparate. ¿Desde cuándo un idioma puede considerar todas las palabras de una misma raíz, y declarar que tienen el mismo criterio de uso? No hace falta ejemplos, son demasiado comunes.
Padre y paternidad no tienen por qué ser iguales. Y creo que nadie usó la palabra 'discriminación' para paternidad, sino con el sentido que le dan los abogados tratando de que paguen por la diversión.

Imaginen dos mujeres solteras que van a parir el mismo día y a la misma clínica. Y los bebés se entreveran, por lo que es necesario un análisis de sangre para asegurarse que c/una se lleva el que reale corresponde. ¿Alguien llamaría a eso un 'test de paternidad'?

Y por supuesto, al español le falta una simple palabra más genérica, como 'parents' en inglés - y en otros miles de idiomas. No puede seguirse manejando con el vocabulario del siglo X. Ahora hay muchísimos tipos de padre y de madre (como ya lo dije, sabiendo que me mandarían al cuerno). Pero lo legal es lo legal.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No sé si vale le pena dar una vuelta más a este tornillo, a riesgo de que se pase de rosca.
1. Si oigo decir 'los padres de este niño' entiendo 'el padre y la madre', o 'los dos padres' donde esté reconocido el matrimonio entre dos hombres. Si se tratase de dos mujeres, diría y esperaría que se dijera 'las madres de este niño'. 
2. Si hay madres es obvio que hay maternidad. Y si se hace un ensayo para ver si una mujer es efectivamente madre de un niño o niña, no se me ocurriría decir 'ensayo de paternidad'. Pero si se hace al tiempo a un hombre y una mujer para comprobar si son biológicamente progenitores de una criatura, diría y esperaría oír
'prueba de paternidad' y me parecería una gollería o superfluidad 'prueba de paternidad y maternidad'.
No se avanza mucho en la isonomía (igualdad ante la ley, defino, pues la palabra es ignorada por la RAE) rizando el rizo en temas como este.


----------



## lamartus

No, es mucho más sencillo incluso: la literatura especializada ya habla de *parentalidad competente*, que tiene más sentido, es más integradora y nada discriminatoria. Las pruebas de "paternidad" es como se llaman en el mundo del cuore, pero lo cierto es que en realidad, son *pruebas de filiación* (como bien ha apuntado Vampiro) o de *comparación de ADN.* 



Saludos cordiales.


----------



## germanbz

lamartus said:


> No, es mucho más sencillo incluso: la literatura especializada ya habla de *parentalidad competente*, que tiene más sentido, es más integradora y nada discriminatoria. Las pruebas de "paternidad" es como se llaman en el mundo del cuore, pero lo cierto es que en realidad, son *pruebas de filiación* (como bien ha apuntado Vampiro) o de *comparación de ADN.*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Yo sigo sin entender, porqué se ha zanjado tan rápidamente y como si fuera una obviedad que el caso de "padres" no es el mismo:

_"Esa chica, nunca conoció a sus padres biológicos, pero para ella sus padres adoptivos son sus verdaderos padres"._

Ahora busquemos una solución integradora y nada discriminatoria. (Para quien piense que esta frase es desintegradora y discriminatoria, claro está.)


----------



## lamartus

germanbz said:


> Yo sigo sin entender, porqué se ha zanjado tan rápidamente y como si fuera una obviedad que el caso de "padres" no es el mismo:
> 
> _"Esa chica, nunca conoció a sus padres biológicos, pero para ella sus padres adoptivos son sus verdaderos padres"._
> 
> Ahora busquemos una solución integradora y nada discriminatoria. (Para quien piense que esta frase es desintegradora y discriminatoria, claro está.)



No es que se zanje por obvio, es que no es lo mismo paternidad, que sí puede ser sustituido por parentalidad, que padres para el que no tenemos un "parents" como en inglés (como ya apuntó duvija). Y como ya apunté antes, en el colegio de mi hija, los documentos se dirigen "a las familias" que puede ser una opción muy válida para mi gusto; aunque contra gustos...

Saludos


----------



## germanbz

lamartus said:


> No es que se zanje por obvio, es que no es lo mismo paternidad, que sí puede ser sustituido por parentalidad, que padres para el que no tenemos un "parents" como en inglés (como ya apuntó duvija). Y como ya apunté antes, en el colegio de mi hija, los documentos se dirigen "a las familias" que puede ser una opción muy válida para mi gusto; aunque contra gustos...
> 
> Saludos



Si no es cuestión de gustos es cuestión de sustituciones forzadas. _¿A quien hay que mandar los documentos a los padres biológicos o a los adoptivos?_. Ahora dime como conviertes esos padres en "familias". El problema está ahí, en los requiebros forzados a la naturalidad de la lengua y el crear "jergas" que lejos de un objetivo de comunicación tiene un fundamento de identificación ideológica la mayor parte de las veces, intentando dejar a aquella población que en principio no acepta ya sea por usos, por antinatural o porque no ve las cosas de la misma manera, como "desintegradores y discriminadores", y lo entrecomillo, porque si esa "solución alternativa" se intenta justificar como "integradora y no discriminadora" evidentemente es que "las denominaciones habituales" se consideran lo contrario. Y una cosa os aseguro, esa inmensa mayoría de población que asume y utiliza esos genéricos masculinos a día de hoy, no son o somos discriminadores, estamos contra la igualdad, ni vivimos en "el siglo X". No hay que confundir el convencimiento y uso de una solución semántica que se considera correcta con el usar esa solución para etiquetarse de cierta superioridad de valores,  que es básicamente el uso que se da mayoritariamente hoy por hoy.

Por cierto sobre "parentalidad" y si no me he documentado mal:

Palabra: *parêns,parentis*do:*padre*Tipo:
sustantivo:3ª Declinación:Acusativo:*Masculino*

¿Volvemos a lo mismo?


----------



## Vampiro

"Parentalidad" requiere su contraparte: "marentalidad"

_


----------



## duvija

Estamos viviendo en un mundo nuevo, y mucha cosa va a cambiar. No sabemos qué ni cuál, pero si el tema despierta tanta fogosidad, por algo será. Pregúntenle a las hijas o nietas que tengan, y verán el por qué de tanta discusión. 
Tal vez la semántica no sea un drama, pero claramente la morfología lo es. Cuando no alcanza con el concepto, hay que cambiar la forma.


----------



## lamartus

duvija said:


> . Cuando no alcanza con el concepto, hay que cambiar la forma.


Completamente de acuerdo. 



			
				germanbz said:
			
		

> El problema está ahí, en los requiebros forzados a la naturalidad de la  lengua y el crear "jergas" que lejos de un objetivo de comunicación  tiene un fundamento de identificación ideológica la mayor parte de las  veces,



¿Y lo contrario es aséptico? No creo que sea forzar nada. Otra cosa es que muchos de los valedores de ese discurso son oradores más que mediocres que no salen de las @, las /a y cosas de ese estilo que hacen imposible una comunicación oral; pero eso es harina de otro costal.



			
				Vampiro said:
			
		

> "Parentalidad" requiere su contraparte: "marentalidad"



Tendría su gracia, pero:

*parental**.*
 (Del lat. _parentālis_).

.

* 2.     * adj._ Biol._ Que se refiere a uno o a ambos progenitores. U. t. c. s.

Mientras:


*paterno**, na**.*
 (Del lat. _paternus_).
* 1.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo al padre.

* 2.     * adj. Propio del padre.

* 3.     * adj. Derivado de él.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## germanbz

Curioso, aquí la etimología cuando nos sirve bien, cuando no la apartamos discretamente. Cuando n,o usamos la RAE, pero cuando no nos gusta la RAE decimos que está anquilosada y dominadas por por la nube de patriarcalismo.

Pues nada, lo que se puede hacer es otra cosa, en vez de dejar que la lengua evolucione a un ritmo como el de la sociedad, empapándose de manera natural de los cambios de los usos derivados de una manera progresiva, natural y mayoritaria como suele ocurrir, no, hay que poner una "presa" y desviar la lengua. Decidimos que esa evolución de la misma ¿unos 2500 años redondeando? es heredera de siglos de ideología patriarcal y la desmontamos de cabo a rabo, dándonos igual lo que use o diga la mayoría (será que la mayoría están equivocados) y dándonos igual el uso y si la ideología subyacente en esas formas son signo de discriminación o han perdido ya hace tiempo ese valor en la mayor parte sensata de la sociedad moderna. Y no contentos etiquetando, prejuzgando y señalando a aquellos que comenten el crimen lingüístico de defender que padres, paternalismo o paterno puede usarse en determinadas ocasiones de forma genérica.

Porque entonces tampoco podremos decir: _La actitud paternalista del gobierno ha causado una reacción en ciertos sectores...._

Habrá pues que cambiar, habrá que "capar" la lengua, y dejar un corpus "correcto" y absolutamente aséptico, diga lo que diga la gente (y no hablo de la gente reaccionariae  integrista, que esos no tienen solución más allá del grito) hablo de la gente común. El problema no es la evolución de la lengua el problema es que cuando se intenta forzar artificiosamente en forma o velocidad sin contar con los usuarios y despreciando el "pique de bielas" que se produce cuando a la gente se les intenta hacer tragar los cambios "con embudo".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Traduzco a Ernout (_Dictionnaire étymologique de la langue latine. Histoire des mots_. Ed Klinsieck, París. 4ª edición, cuarta reimpresión, 1985):


> *pater, tris* _m._: padre. Término genérico, correspondiente a *mater*, como     _*pappa*_        , _*tata*_ a _*mamma*_. Lo que indica pater no es la paternidad física, que indican mejor parens o genitor. _*Pater*_ tiene un valor social. Es el jefe de la casa, el _*dominus*_, el _*paterfamilias*_: el hombre es uno de los representantes de la sucesión de generaciones, y también se habla de _*patres*_. Así se explican _*patronus*_, _*patrocinium*_ y _*patria potestas*_. Pater también se usa como término de respeto, al hablar de hombres y de dioses: _*Iuppiter*_; _*pater omnipotens*_, _*pater Aeneas*_, _*patres conscripti*_, _*patres*_ (de donde viene _*patricius*_), _*pater sacrorum*_; _*pater patratus*_, etc. Romulus lo califica Ennio a la vez como _*pater*_ y como _*genitor*_. Usado siempre en la lengua latina. Panrománico (excepto rumano). M.L. 6289. Céltico: irl. _pater_, brit. _Pader_, que aparecen en el _Padre nuestro_.
> Al ser el padre el único que tenía el derecho de propiedad en el antiguo derecho romano como también ya en el antiguo derecho indoeuropeo, el adjetivo de _*pater*_ es _*patrius*_ "lo que pertenece al padre"; _cf._ _*patria potestas, patria*_ (_*terra*_, según el modelo del gr, πάτρια γῆ). De _*patria*_, la lengua en la época del bajo latín ha sacado _*repatrio, -as ,*_ "volver a su patria",  conservado en algunos dialectos románicos, cf. M. L. 7217, y _*patriota*_ "compatriota", híbrido con terminación griega, y _*patrioticus*_.
> _*Paternus*_ es una formación reciente hecha sobre _*maternus*_,_* fraternus*_;_* patronus*_ es sin duda analógico de las demás formaciones en -_*onus*_, que en prigen eran derivados de los temas en _*-o/e-*_, _cf._ _*bellum*_, _*Bellona*_; de la misma manera que _*patronus*_, tenemos _*matrona*_; después se formó _*patrona*_.
> (…)
> Por otra parte, _*paternus*_, sostenido por _*maternus*_ eliminó poco a poco el antiguo _*patrius*_, que ya sólo se aplicó a la idea de "patria.
> (…)
> El valor social, y por ello el religioso, de _*pater*_ que se observa en latín es herencia del indoeuropeo.
> (…) _*patres*_ designa los "ancestros", y el término tiene un valor a la vez religioso y social.


En cuanto a *mater*, hay que decir que es paralela a _pater_ e implica las mismas ideas de respeto y religiosas que no tienen necesariamente que ver con la maternidad. 
_*Parens*_ puede en latin ser masculino o femenino y aplicarse tanto al padre como a la madre, y en femenino junto con _*genetrix*_, se opone semánticamente a *mater*.
En conclusión, no hablamos de términos basados en la biología, sino de constructos culturales, de palabras del derecho y de la religión.
De hecho en el último origen estas palabras significan: "*el que recibe el nombre de pa*", "_*la que recibe el nombre de ma*_", es decir, recogen las primeras sílabas del niño (o niña, que nadie se ofenda porque use el genérico en -o)., y nada tienen que ver con hechos biológicos.
Al ser palabras que designan instituciones sociales, sus semas variarán según los distintos estadios de la consideración de cada progenitor en lo social y el derecho. Pero la forma de las palabras no tienen por que cambiar, aunque varíen sus contenidos semánticos.
Resumiendo, quiero decir con esto que una gran parte de este debate está viciado por desconocimiento de la historia de estas palabras que, curiosamente, nada tienen que ver con el acto biológico de la procreación (como sí _*genitor*_ y _*genitrix*_).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Xiao, no entiendo el párrafo "De hecho en el último origen estas palabras significan: "*el que recibe el nombre de pa*", "_*la que recibe el nombre de ma*_",  es decir, recogen las primeras sílabas del niño (o niña, que nadie se  ofenda porque use el genérico en -o)., y nada tienen que ver con hechos  biológicos." 
¿Puedes aclarármelo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El niño cuando habla (cuando es humano por fin) dice primero una o dos sílabas que tienen la vocal [a] (media y abierta, oral) y las oclusivas labiales [p/t] para _pa(pa_) o _ta(ta)_, y la nasal bilabial [m] para _ma(ma_). La wau forma _wa_ que designa la _a*bue*la.
Este hecho es universal y no se basa en la biología, sino en la organización social de la familia.
_


----------



## lamartus

XiaoRoel said:


> _
> Este hecho es universal y no se basa en la biología, sino en la organización social de la familia.
> _


Estoy de acuerdo, pero me surge una duda gorda: si la organización social de la familia no es universal, ¿cómo no atribuir este hecho a lo meramente biológico?

Ando en las nubes tratanto de reflexionar esto...


----------



## SebastianPGCE

Sin tener mucho que aportar les agradezco este debate, porque me ha servido muchísimo. 
Seb


----------

